
Show HN: A stock-picking helper for DIY investors - yaraskinforit
http://www.stockstrat.com
======
yaraskinforit
This is an app intended to help people sort through massive amounts of market
data to make informed and independent investment decisions.

At this time, it can make stock-pick recommendations for your investment
strategy. I'm planning to add a backtesting feature that tests real-world
performance of your strategy.

Any feedback welcome. At this stage, I'd be willing to build in features just
for you ;)

